# Industrial Electrician Training



## gotshokd666 (Oct 17, 2012)

I've been doing mostly commercial and residential work for the past few years, but I want to learn the industrial side of the trade. Automation, PLCs, VFDs, etc all interest me, but I can't seem to find anybody that does that kind of work in my area. I also googled jobs and training, but can't get any good leads. Does anybody here know of any place that offers such training in NJ or online? Thanks


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

Try www.weca-iec.org 


They are CA state and federal approved apprenticeship training program. 

They offer additional training course that you can do online or at home. 

They specifically have motor control courses, PLC courses. The courses are generally for experienced people but if you start slowly you might be able to learn from the computer programs 

My only other suggestion is visit your local water/wastewater treatment plants, industrial manufacturing, power plants, local utilities companies and see if there hiring. 

Not sure if NJ is like CA but if you go to local public utility companies websites you can see who is doing construction on there entities and possibly find out who is the EC and try to get on with them. 

You will unfortunately have to do alot of hands on and in the field stuff most likely to get a job in the field. 

I got my start in my apprenticeship, only did commercial for 3.8years then got on with an industrial EC, learned to ropes and now work in a really good industrial setting job.


----------



## gotshokd666 (Oct 17, 2012)

qckrun said:


> Try www.weca-iec.org
> 
> They are CA state and federal approved apprenticeship training program.
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying. I will definitely look into those. I get that I may have to 'start over' on the apprenticeship pay scale, being that I would be coming in with almost no knowledge of this particular aspect of the trade, but I think it would be worth it. 

Hands on doesn't scare me, I'm still young!


----------



## wdestar (Jul 19, 2008)

Here's my advice. Quit googling and pick a real search engine for starts.


----------



## gotshokd666 (Oct 17, 2012)

wdestar said:


> Here's my advice. Quit googling and pick a real search engine for starts.


For example!?


----------



## ScooterMcGavin (Jan 24, 2011)

This is a great book for an introduction to industrial automation. Its geared more to the instrumentation side of things but it also covers relay logic, PLC's, drives, protective relaying, starters etc. Many companies now are blending the instrument tech and the electrician into one job as an I&E tech. This should give you a good idea of what's involved with industrial work (other than running big pipe)

http://www.ibiblio.org/kuphaldt/socratic/sinst/book/liii_1v34.pdf


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

Look for an industrial electrician. We have lots of them in my area.


----------



## linklogix (Jul 7, 2013)

There are not many places you can go to learn directly automation and controls. I can tell you what I did. I will admit that I took this trade in high school so I had a basic understanding of how circuitry worked. I went to a bottling plant in my area and asked to speak with the maintenance manager. I told him what I wanted a job and he asked my to draw a start stop circuit on a piece of paper and explain it to him. Then he thru in an e-stop. This is the foundation. When you undestand how that works, you will find someone who will give you a shoot. Just dont give up. Dont focus on the whole industrial trade, just focus on understanding how a start-stop works and you will be on your way. After that learn how to design a start-stop-jog circuit. In a few years I was the Cheif Electrician at the plant. Once you get in dont stop learning. I used to put a VFD on the bench and wire it up to a motor and play with it for hours. That was a long time ago but just start with the start stop circuit and let me know if I can help:thumbsup:


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

gotshokd666 said:


> I've been doing mostly commercial and residential work for the past few years, but I want to learn the industrial side of the trade. Automation, PLCs, VFDs, etc all interest me, but I can't seem to find anybody that does that kind of work in my area. I also googled jobs and training, but can't get any good leads. Does anybody here know of any place that offers such training in NJ or online? Thanks


The local community college in my area offers classes on industrial electricity and PLCs, you might want to see what the cc in your area offers.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

linklogix said:


> There are not many places you can go to learn directly automation and controls. I can tell you what I did. I will admit that I took this trade in high school so I had a basic understanding of how circuitry worked. I went to a bottling plant in my area and asked to speak with the maintenance manager. I told him what I wanted a job and he asked my to draw a start stop circuit on a piece of paper and explain it to him. Then he thru in an e-stop. This is the foundation. When you undestand how that works, you will find someone who will give you a shoot. Just dont give up. Dont focus on the whole industrial trade, just focus on understanding how a start-stop works and you will be on your way. After that learn how to design a start-stop-jog circuit. In a few years I was the Cheif Electrician at the plant. Once you get in dont stop learning. I used to put a VFD on the bench and wire it up to a motor and play with it for hours. That was a long time ago but just start with the start stop circuit and let me know if I can help:thumbsup:


Good advice. If you show you know the foundation of control work (start/ stop, e stops) you should have no problem getting an entry level maintenance position somewhere. Once you're around it start learning everything you can about the equipment in front of you and you can only go up from there. Comm. college classes are a waste of time for that stuff, much easier to learn it hands on and you will get paid to learn real stuff rather than pay for classes that may or may not help you


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

linklogix said:


> There are not many places you can go to learn directly automation and controls. I can tell you what I did. I will admit that I took this trade in high school so I had a basic understanding of how circuitry worked. I went to a bottling plant in my area and asked to speak with the maintenance manager. I told him what I wanted a job and he asked my to draw a start stop circuit on a piece of paper and explain it to him. Then he thru in an e-stop. This is the foundation. When you undestand how that works, you will find someone who will give you a shoot. Just dont give up. Dont focus on the whole industrial trade, just focus on understanding how a start-stop works and you will be on your way. After that learn how to design a start-stop-jog circuit. In a few years I was the Cheif Electrician at the plant. Once you get in dont stop learning. I used to put a VFD on the bench and wire it up to a motor and play with it for hours. That was a long time ago but just start with the start stop circuit and let me know if I can help:thumbsup:





Hippie said:


> Good advice. If you show you know the foundation of control work (start/ stop, e stops) you should have no problem getting an entry level maintenance position somewhere. Once you're around it start learning everything you can about the equipment in front of you and you can only go up from there. Comm. college classes are a waste of time for that stuff, much easier to learn it hands on and you will get paid to learn real stuff rather than pay for classes that may or may not help you


I too, learned most of my skills on the job. Started out at the bottom and worked my way up.
I finally was hired by one of my vendors to support motor, control, gearing and drive sales and service.
We were a service center for several large manufacturing companies like Baldor and ABB.


----------



## marksimon112 (Aug 20, 2013)

qckrun said:


> Try www.weca-iec.org
> 
> 
> They are CA state and federal approved apprenticeship training program.
> ...


Coool!!!


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Once you have the basics of troubleshooting try some OEM's they usually have a high turn over rate due to the travel ( if you don't mind travel) then settle down with a good company.
Good luck
I served my apprenticeship at a government shipyard and it was titled Industrial electronic/electrical control mechanic


----------



## eperez631 (May 3, 2012)

Where in nj do you live .


----------



## gotshokd666 (Oct 17, 2012)

eperez631 said:


> Where in nj do you live .


Ocean County


----------

